# DIVING ON SUNDAY 1/20



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

OK, I will admit it, I am a wuss. I am going to stay on the hill tomorrow:baby Chris, I do not know if you are going to give it a try but if you do, and return, I am buying dinner. :bowdown 

I figure with gale warning and a freezing night, someone had to post something. Normally we would blame bad weather on Grouper Ninja but he is stuck in Atlanta this weekend. Anyone know a good weather dance? :hoppingmad


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nah, He already said he was going to cancel for tomorrow. Maybe next weekend the weather will be nicer to us.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa, im over eatin sushi and drinkin with dalton right now....and its way to miserable for ANYBODY to dive, other than spearfisher with his class tommorow...wish i could be there buddy!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

yup, anybody diving today definitely falls into one of two catagories...the brass bigguns category, or the dumb a#% SOB category. I definitely fall into the later.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The diving would be great today. It's just the getting to and from that would be hell.








:banghead:banghead


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Rich, Did you freeze out there?


----------

